# PicubeShop - Get the best speed cube for a great price at picubeshop.com!



## PicubeShop (Jun 7, 2020)

Hi, everyone! Picube was founded in August of 2017 with a variety of hand-done custom speed cubes and other popular puzzles by four speedcubing enthusiasts. Our custom magnetic cubes have been recognized as the most professional and industry leading speed cubes in China. Many top cubers in China set new records with our custom speed cubes in the past two years. We also sponsor top cubers, such as Jeff Park, Jiazhou Li, Xuming Wang, Zaiyang Zhang and so on.
To provide an easy shopping experience for cubers outside China, we started selling our products on our worldwide online store: picubeshop.com this year!
Don't forget to follow our social media for the latest puzzle information!
Thanks everyone, stay safe and happy cubing!

View attachment 12478


----------



## PicubeShop (Jun 9, 2020)

Use this code(firstorder) to get 10% off for your 1st order at picubeshop.com!!!


----------



## fortissim2 (Jun 9, 2020)

Really interested in the Fire Clock! Might actually get me back into clocking haha


----------



## PicubeShop (Jun 15, 2020)

RS3M 2020 Pre-Order
7.99 USD(Save $5 for pre-order) each
Ship date: June 19th
https://picubeshop.com/products/moyu-mfjs-rs3m-2020-3x3


----------



## JNvyan (Jul 7, 2020)

The prices look amazing! i might look into this and order something!


----------



## PicubeShop (Jul 30, 2020)

SengSo 19x19x19 cube Pillow puzzle


Specifications:1. Brand: ShengShou2. Layer: 19x19x193. Model Number: ShengShou 19x19x19 Cube4. Color: Stickerless5. Material: ABS6. Cube Size: 110*110*110 mm7. Cube Weight: about 1378 g




picubeshop.com




SengSo 19x19
Pre-order at 800USD
Don't forget to use this code(firstorder) to get 10% off for your 1st order at picubeshop.com!!! 
Happy cubing!


----------



## PicubeShop (Jul 30, 2020)




----------

